# Mercer County NJ Subcontractors needed



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

If your looking for work give me a call up till 9:00 pm tonight 2/8/10 at 609-581-1910.

Or call my cell tommorrow morning at 609-647-4883.

Were located in Mercer County NJ, and do only commercial plowing. With the past two storms my subs pulled over 25 per storm, obviously more trucks may reduce the hours, but they are calling for twice the snow so very likely to hit that and as much more pain as you can take. Well put you up to sleep in my den, feed you during breaks and get you back out there to earn. Give me a call so we can negotiate terms.

Chris Merrick
President
C. Merrick Landscapes LLC
609-647-4883 cell
609-581-1910 office fax (cordless makes it easier)
609-584-4777 office number


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris, I'll give you a call in the morning, it's a little late now.


----------

